
Todo. - The To-Do web-app for overworked hackers - joepie91
http://todo.cryto.net/about
======
AdrianRossouw
it kind of boggles my mind that it wouldn't be driven by some kind of
javascript MVC framework, instead using old-fashioned complete page loads to
operate.

It's not like a todo list isnt the prototypical example[1] of these
frameworks.

[1] [http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

~~~
markdown
Don't let it bother you.

Maybe the OP built it for himself, and didn't need or want to use js.

I like it. A great little app. One that can only get better (perhaps with a
sprinkling of ajax and js templating?)

------
noerps
I will never, ever, understand why I would like to delegate something so
trivial and marginal to a distant server, for example:

Todo: change password from XXX to ZZZ.

I can imagine only procrastination as a valid reason to do so, because you can
state that your todo-list isn't available to you, and its not your fault.

~~~
joepie91
Feel free to clone the repository and set it up on your own machine :)

~~~
noerps
That would nullify the only acceptable reason to use it in the first place, I
think I'll stay with vi ~/TODO :)

------
iano
The "I want to do something else!" button does nothing for me. I have many
"MUST" todos and only 1 "WANT" while trying this button. The button just
brings me to the same single "WANT" I have.

~~~
joepie91
I should probably have been more clear about that. When you indicate that you
want to do something else, it will only pick from your "WANT" items - so if
you only have one, it will keep coming up with the same item.

This is actually intentional; I've noticed that I got tempted to move aside a
fun project to get more 'work' stuff done. The idea of only giving you a
"MUST" after finishing the current "WANT" is that you'll have to take a break
from work, before you can start with it again.

Another reason for doing this is that it would be quite unfair to give you a
'work' item when you don't feel like the 'play' suggestion it's making and
just want to relax with something else - it would defeat the point of the
'play' part, and would make you afraid of clicking "something else", because
it might come up with a 'work' item. It's all part of the "balance between
work and play" thing :)

I'll change around the sidebar text in a few minutes, to clarify on this.

EDIT: I've updated the sidebar.

~~~
iano
Ah, alright. Thanks for the response.

------
stephth
I like the premise and the simplicity, well done. But what if the app picks a
MUST task that isn't actionable at a given time?

~~~
joepie91
It's theoretically possible to 'skip' a MUST task by marking it done and then
manually re-adding it to the list. Because that's a (comparative) hassle, it
introduces a psychological barrier that will keep most people from doing it to
'cheat' (the equivalent of channel surfing), and will make them only skip a
MUST item when absolutely necessary.

